# Tapatalk Issues!



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm using tapatalk. Iately its been having its own mind. My favorites will get cleared. Sometimes I will automatically get subscribed to threads and forums that I'm not interested in. Also they get a lock symbol by them will I can't unsubscribe. My rootzwiki app isn't doing this and is only showing the threads I have subscribed to on purpose. I have tried reinstalling/updating this tapatalk. Still having issues

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I tried subscibing to this thread. Its says I'm subscribed but doesn't showing up i'm my favorites

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

That's because they switched from VB to IPS. The 2 work differently. They are aware and working with Tapatalk to see if it can be fixed.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

please check the site news... already a few threads on this with all the answers.


----------

